# greetings from sunny south africa



## jeZZA (Jan 23, 2011)

hey every1 me and my girlfriend just baught 2 mammates yesterday, we fell inlove with them the minuit we saw them, they gave us a good laugh last night when the male jumped about 30cm straight up in the air and then proceded to race accross the room at supersonik speeds, he was retreved safely. we plan on breeding them, has any1 got tips or advice for us? any help would be appreciated.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hey, welcome to FMB

:welcome1


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forums


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Handle your ASFs often as babies! They can develope nasty biting habbits, and they allllllways jump like that. The best thing is to hold their tails while they explore on your arms, or you can sit on the floor, with a friend and make a 'play pen' with your legs, and let them run around inside.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome to fmb, sorry i'm not very familiar with multis so can't help you out with that

hope you like it here


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

YAY!! ZAFFERS!! What part are you in??

*cough* welcome


----------

